# Moving to Spain



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm new to the forum and apologise if I have jumped in at the wrong place>>>

My wife and I are looking to move to Spain in the next year or so . Is there a section where we can get info on the following :

Moving costs
Purchasing costs
Living costs

We really want to live in or near a British Expat community within a short drive from Alicante airport. 

Any thoughts and suggestions very welcome. 

Regards
Keith


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KeithJ said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum and apologise if I have jumped in at the wrong place>>>
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move to Spain in the next year or so . Is there a section where we can get info on the following :
> ...


Try the FAQ section.

Having browsed there, if you have any specific questions, please come back and I'm sure we will do our best to answer them.


----------



## Davyg (May 28, 2013)

Kieth i am in the same boat so i would appreciate any info you get. Davyg


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KeithJ said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum and apologise if I have jumped in at the wrong place>>>
> 
> My wife and I are looking to move to Spain in the next year or so . Is there a section where we can get info on the following :
> ...


:welcome:

you're in the right place 

all those questions are pretty hard to answer tbh - although if you reckon on living expenses being not so very different to what you spend now, you won't go too far wrong

moving expenses depends upon what & where, moving company or DIY

purchasing - again - what & where.........


as for WHERE...... Portal Turístico de Xàbia - Ayuntamiento de Xàbia


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

Davyg said:


> Kieth i am in the same boat so i would appreciate any info you get. Davyg


Hi Davy
Yes - happy to share and welcome anything helpful from yourself


----------



## Comfordery (May 30, 2013)

*Newbie*

Hi new here. Would love to make new friends...


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

Comfordery said:


> Hi new here. Would love to make new friends...


Hi , Welcome, I am new myself but have already been made welcome and offered some good pointers in my quest to move to Spain . Have fun .


----------



## Barmyblue (May 30, 2013)

Hi Keith
I am new to this forum as well, but the help and advice I have received so far is great.
I wish you all the best on your move to Spain.

Steve


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

Barmyblue said:


> Hi Keith
> I am new to this forum as well, but the help and advice I have received so far is great.
> I wish you all the best on your move to Spain.
> 
> Steve


I am beginning to get a hi level view of the costs of a move to Spain. Unknowns include how the Medical cover will evolve. My understanding is that currently EHIC gives you free cover up to 2yrs then you need insurance. Spending my spare time trawling through the mass of info on this forum .


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

your EHIC will definitely not give you healthcare cover, it is for emergency use only for people on holiday within Europe. You need to apply to Newcastle for a letter to say that as you have moved to Spain then you are no longer covered for healthcare in the UK. This will give you up to 2 years healthcare in Spain providing that you have paid NI contributions for at least 2 years before moving here. If you are pensioners then your healthcare is free. If either of you are pensioners then the other is classed as your dependant.


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

gill556 said:


> your EHIC will definitely not give you healthcare cover, it is for emergency use only for people on holiday within Europe. You need to apply to Newcastle for a letter to say that as you have moved to Spain then you are no longer covered for healthcare in the UK. This will give you up to 2 years healthcare in Spain providing that you have paid NI contributions for at least 2 years before moving here. If you are pensioners then your healthcare is free. If either of you are pensioners then the other is classed as your dependant.


Thanks. Does that mean if I am a pensioner (as defined by UK ) my wife would also get free cover even though she was not a pensioner ?


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

KeithJ said:


> Thanks. Does that mean if I am a pensioner (as defined by UK ) my wife would also get free cover even though she was not a pensioner ?


yes as she would be your dependant. However I would suggest you also apply for her 2 years from the UK as should anything happen to you before she is a pensioner then she would lose her staus as your dependant and therefore her healthcare.


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

gill556 said:


> yes as she would be your dependant. However I would suggest you also apply for her 2 years from the UK as should anything happen to you before she is a pensioner then she would lose her staus as your dependant and therefore her healthcare.


Thanks for the clarification . All makes good sense.


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

I am considering supplementing my small income (from a private pension ) by relocating our part time dog grooming business to Spain with us. Can anyone advise on Spanish laws about running a business from home?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KeithJ said:


> I am considering supplementing my small income (from a private pension ) by relocating our part time dog grooming business to Spain with us. Can anyone advise on Spanish laws about running a business from home?


you'd need to check locally for the finer points - but you'd for sure need licences & some kind of liability insurance (don't you need that in the UK anyway?) - apart from paying income tax & self-employed NI -_ autónomo , _which is upwards of 260€ a month


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you'd need to check locally for the finer points - but you'd for sure need licences & some kind of liability insurance (don't you need that in the UK anyway?) - apart from paying income tax & self-employed NI - autónomo , which is upwards of 260 a month


Tax and public liability insurance, as you say, much the same as UK . NI at 260+ seems very high . Is that geared to income in some way ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KeithJ said:


> Tax and public liability insurance, as you say, much the same as UK . NI at 260+ seems very high . Is that geared to income in some way ?


no - it's a flat rate, regardless of income...

there are time-limited discounts for under 30s & there is talk of reducing the rates - & even cutting them out completely for anyone under 30 who has been registered unemployed for a certain length of time - but I suspect that won't help you...

the +/-260€ is the base rate - it climbs from there depending on various things - mine is considerably higher


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no - it's a flat rate, regardless of income...
> 
> there are time-limited discounts for under 30s & there is talk of reducing the rates - & even cutting them out completely for anyone under 30 who has been registered unemployed for a certain length of time - but I suspect that won't help you...
> 
> the +/-260&#128; is the base rate - it climbs from there depending on various things - mine is considerably higher


Wow that's a big chunk out of a part time dog groomers income. Probably not worthwhile . What is the current tax rate / allowance ? (Accepting that it will be increasing ... )


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

KeithJ said:


> Wow that's a big chunk out of a part time dog groomers income. Probably not worthwhile . What is the current tax rate / allowance ? (Accepting that it will be increasing ... )


Yes it is, which is why we have adapted our plans to not require additional income. We are planning a low key retired diy lifestyle LOL


----------



## KeithJ (May 29, 2013)

cambio said:


> Yes it is, which is why we have adapted our plans to not require additional income. We are planning a low key retired diy lifestyle LOL


That sounds like a good strategy. We are now thinking that financially it would make more sense to hang on in UK until pension age. Would need to lengthen our holidays in the sun though until then


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If you don't have a very good pension or income that does not require you needing to work then really you should stay in the UK.


----------

